# New lil' guy. He's so TINY!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

So there was this little tiny red CT that I saw at wal-mart about a week ago.. and I fell in love with him. I left without him worried wal-mart would do it's thing and not take care of him.
I PLEADED with my boyfriend to let me get another, and after promising to make him a sammich along with various other favors, he said yes.

I went to Wal-mart tonight expecting to be on a rescue mission... but their water was CLEAN! And my boy was still there, and healthy! He's just... really really small.

None of my others were this tiny when I got them... So I've been calling him Gidget so far. lol. I have yet to set up his tank, but here are a few pictures!

Gidget: cute name? suggestions?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Finally got him set up in his tank, and he's definitely a little fish that thinks he's a big fish. Still exploring, flaring at everything, seems fairly healthy and happy. Just so tiny. It's so cute. Seriously considering the names Gir, or Scrambles the Death Dealer.

Really, any name suggestions for this little guy?
Ahh he caught me.









Still flaring. He's the big dog. You tell those plants, dude.









Checking out my perfume:


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He's beautiful. He should color up very nicely as he gets bigger!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

With my first CT male, I have no idea what to expect. lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I say this because this was my first betta Rowan.
Your guys is brighter but their color can shock you.

This is when I got him and a little while later. He colored up sooooo much and was a beautiful red.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow! Huge change!

I love red bettas, but never had one... until now. Can't wait to see what he looks like in a couple of months! 

On another note... Poor little guy tired himself out from flaring and finally decided to call it a night. lol


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG, you have to go with Scrambler! =D On other notes, good looking little CT! And I find it hilarious that among the long string of "special favors" you have to give your boyfriend, a sammach ranks supreme! That is so my boyfriend too! =P


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

So cute! The name Scrambles makes me laugh..it's cute just like him


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I love him hes so cute!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cute. Reminds me of my boy Tito.


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Aw :') Meeko was that small when i got him. Its so cute when theyre little like that xD
And stay with Gidget


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's an active lil squirt I'll tell you that. thanks for all the compliments! Still debating on a name, because I'm that indecisive and I completely spaced on it at work. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd call him Spike. I can't say why. He just strikes me as a 'Spike'.  He's adorable.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cute fish!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I asked my boyfriend's opinion and he said Pipsqueak. I know he's going to grow but hmmm.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

What about APOCALYPSE!
Can't get much metaler...


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

or death ray...lol

these cts seems so...spikey


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I like Gidget ^_^ It's unique and... I think it fits XD Maybe when he gets a bit older you can switch it to Gadget... a bit more MANLY sounding xD And he's adorable. I've always wanted a red CT, but can never find one that looks Niicee.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's too cute for a metal name. I mean he's a CT. and they look... what do those kids say... "br00talz" ... I don't know. lol. He's got that "look me in the eye and I will destroy you" kind if personality so far... but he's so tiny!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

well what about lil' apocalypse or poc-ey for short


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Mini-doom?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Gidget :] It's very cute and I think it fits him perfect lol! Love him!! He's a very pretty little CT!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm, I'd try some norwegian black metal names...like Emperor..here lil' emperor, or Gorgoroth...
I can't even name my own fish, so I'm probably not very helpful, I tend to name all my animal companions on personal traits they have..hence Scratch-E (the cat) and Clampy (the fish)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I like 
little doom, 
gadget, 

and I came up with one that's just a bit punk and that make's me giggle when I think of a tough kid with the nickname: 

Fun-Size =P

After all, as a quite manly young man, he's not tiny. He's fun-size. :'D *shot*


----------



## Shmed (Jul 1, 2010)

*So cute!*

I've always enjoyed the name Yuki, but that's just me.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much, I'll keep all of your suggestions in mind! I'm VERY indecisive, so it might be a while before I say one for sure. For now, I've been calling him squirt, pipsqueak, and half-shot because he's so small. Good thing he doesn't understand what I'm saying, because that could be pretty emotionally scarring, huh? lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Name him Squirt!! That is so cute. LOL


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Considering it, but the boyfriend is pretty sick minded and when I suggested it to him he was like "tooooo sexual.". I may name him that anyway, we'll see!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

*more pictures of the pipsqueak!*

A couple of new pictures since he's been home for a couple of nights! He's brightened up considerably! :-D


Also, I've decided to go with the name "Damian" which means "to tame, subdue" in Greek. Boy needs to be tamed! lol


----------

